# Military Uniforms



## dilbagh1 (1 Aug 2015)

For army, military all type of uniforms and according to rank manufactured by the Berets.in and For more information you can visit on this websiteremoved)

Harris - Milnet Staff


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2015)

dilbagh1 said:
			
		

> For army, military all type of uniforms and according to rank manufactured by the (removed) and For more information you can visit on this websiteremoved)


As they say in some parts of India - ਅਲਵਿਦਾ

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Aug 2015)

I also say that here, in Canada!
But you have to admit they have some nice looking boots!

ME


----------



## Tibbson (1 Aug 2015)

Yes but like many other products I saw while living in India they will no doubt not last long.


----------

